# Ohio 199" Bow Kill - Live Picture & Mount Picture



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

what a stud


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

And get this........it was the guys first bow kill !!!! Isn't that how it always goes !! HAHAHA


----------



## turkeybuster (May 5, 2010)

Now that is going to be HARD to beat! great buck


----------



## Tim50 (Jan 26, 2008)

WOW!!! Great buck!!!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Great deer!!!! Congrats


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

wow... that is a freak!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i want him in my bow sight at full draw


----------



## pollockalope (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah... I passed him up. Thought he needed one more year! LOL!! Congrats on a Great buck!


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

STud of a buck


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice buck


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

hog !!!!
what county ?


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

1Badboy said:


> hog !!!!
> what county ?


Holmes County, Ohio


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Quit advertising those Ohio big bucks, we have enough hunters.:teeth::smile:
Killbuck, been there.
Years ago we had a cabin on Killbuck creek. Coming from Warsaw past the high school, turn left at the first bridge that crossed Killbuck creek & about 1 mile up that road on left. The cabin was sided out of American chestnut. Now gone & a trailer there.
Great hunting & fishing in that area I really miss the good times we had there. You are in a nice area.
Buck looks like a very professional job.:thumbs_up


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

that thing is a stud


----------



## booney0717 (Dec 17, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! what a hog


----------

